# Will the HR10-250 support a 1.5TB hard drive?



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Does anyone know what the maximum hard drive size the HR10-250 will support?
I have seen where members have used 1TB. Will the HR10 support 1.5TB?
Thanks


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

BOBCAT said:


> Does anyone know what the maximum hard drive size the HR10-250 will support?
> I have seen where members have used 1TB. Will the HR10 support 1.5TB?
> Thanks


The HR10 will support up to a 2TB drive, I currently have one of my units with a single 2TB drive


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks RandCfilm 
I have a 1.5 TB "Green" drive. It is a seagate 5900 rpm drive.
They were on sale at fry's a while back for $49. Thought I would give it a try.
Has a 32mb buffer. Hope it is fast enough RPM wise. 
Will use winmfs to dd it over and see how it performs.
Thanks again for the response, was beginning to think that no one was running the HR10 anymore, with the lack of responders to my question.
73


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

what size is the drive you have in the HR10 now?


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

1TB seagate 7200rpm.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Perhaps I should just go down to Fry's and get the seagate 2TB drive.
Even with the THR22 comming out soon, still plan to keep the HR10 in service.
Too bad there isn't a way to transfer my movies and programs over to the THR22 so I could retire the HR10.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

You can have a max of 3 media partitions. You should have used the 3rd partition when you expanded the factory drive to fill the 1TB drive. If you DD the drive you will end up an exact copy of your current drive maxed out at 1TB. Research WinMFS to see if you can copy and expand the 1TB drive onto the 1.5TB. If memory serves me correct you will use around 1.25TB of the 1.5TB drive.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

I was using DD figuratively. Will use Winmfs for the job.
You are saying that when I have Winmfs expand the drive out to use the full 1.5TB, I will only get 1.2TB?


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

BOBCAT said:


> I was using DD figuratively. Will use Winmfs for the job.
> You are saying that when I have Winmfs expand the drive out to use the full 1.5TB, I will only get 1.2TB?


If memory serves me, yes around 1.2TB. The factory HR10 drive uses two media partitions leaving one available for expansion. Maximum media partition size is 1TB pluse the factory space currently in place yields around 1.2TB.

I am using a minimal MFS image that has a single 1G media partition, which leaves 2 media partitions available for expansion at 1TB each. See below


```
Bryan's HDTiVo /var/tmp# pdisk -l /dev/hda

Partition map (with 512 byte blocks) on '/dev/hda'
 #:                type name                           length   base       ( size )
 1: Apple_partition_map Apple                              63 @ 1
 2:               Image Bootstrap 1                      4096 @ 64         (  2.0M)
 3:               Image Kernel 1                         4096 @ 4160       (  2.0M)
 4:                Ext2 Root 1                         262144 @ 8256       (128.0M)
 5:               Image Bootstrap 2                      4096 @ 270400     (  2.0M)
 6:               Image Kernel 2                         4096 @ 274496     (  2.0M)
 7:                Ext2 Root 2                         262144 @ 278592     (128.0M)
 8:                Swap Linux swap                     262144 @ 540736     (128.0M)
 9:                Ext2 /var                           262144 @ 802880     (128.0M)
10:                 MFS MFS application region        1048576 @ 1065024    (512.0M)
11:                 MFS MFS media region              2097152 @ 2113600    (  1.0G)
12:                 MFS MFS 2nd application region       2048 @ 4210752    (  1.0M)
13:                 MFS MFS 2nd media region       1951406136 @ 4212800    (930.5G)
14:                 MFS MFS 3rd application region       2048 @ 1955618936 (  1.0M)
15:                 MFS MFS 3rd media region       1951406136 @ 1955620984 (930.5G)
16:          Apple_Free Extra                            2048 @ 3907027120 (  1.0M)

Bryan's HDTiVo /var/tmp#
```


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

I see that you increased your swap to 256k also.
When I originally copied to the 1TB, I left the swap at 128k. Haven't seen any issues with that size so far.
Guess I'll just leave the 1TB drive in place for now. 
I'll have to talk to my friend who is a Lunix guru, and see if he can help.
Thanks for all of the info.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

BOBCAT said:


> I see that you increased your swap to 256k also.
> When I originally copied to the 1TB, I left the swap at 128k. Haven't seen any issues with that size so far.


My swap is standard 128M. You can add the 1.5TB as a second drive just wont be able to use all of the drive space.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Sorry, looked at the wrong column.
Don't want to add a second drive as it adds more heat in the box and increases the current draw from the power supply.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I've run dual drives in all kinds of Tivos for over 10 years and never had any problems from excess heat or power supply failures. There are no issues having two drives in a Tivo.


----------

